
Show HN: vidno.online - Video Conference with No Hassle - mayase
https://vidno.online
======
mayase
Hi HN, the developer is here. First time on Show HN

I started this project as a way to learn more about WebRTC, and then came
COVID. So every company is trying to roll into video conferencing market, and
I decided to show the world my take on it.

This is a simple (JUST VIDEO. NO BULLSh) solution for video conferencing

\- registration is not required

\- we do not store anything except for the technical information necessary to
establish a connection

It is not widely tested, so if you have problems let me know. Generally, you
need a modern browser that provides access to the camera and mic (on request,
right before the conference), and you are ready to go!

Enjoy! I'm ready to have your feedback :)

